# How do I forward port 80 traffic to a machine on my LAN?



## policezone (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have a problem that I can not solve, so I turn to more knowledgeable people. My problem is the following: I have a real IP address which is xx.90.90.190; the internet goes to a router that has an IP address 192.168.100.210 and goes up to my other computer and everyone else who is connected to my network. My question is how to make e.g. IP address 192.168.100.220 answer to http://xx.90.90.190/web/.

I'm  not very familiar with Freebsd FreeBSD 9 so I ask for advice.

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2013)

After attempting to translate the original question, I assume you have a public IP address on your router, and a LAN on the inside, behind NAT. You want port 80 of your public IP-address forwarded to a machine in your LAN. Look into DMZ or port-forwarding functionality of your router. There's nothing specifically FreeBSD about this.

If this assumption is  not correct, post a diagram of your network setup.


----------

